# Colby Bloodline?



## That guy (Jun 17, 2009)

So as some of you know i just bought a pit puppy about 3 weeks ago. I've had many people ask me what kind of pit bull it is. Everytimt i'm asked this i just stare blankly and say "uh, It's a ful blooded pitbull." They then go no no There is Gator pits, Blue pits, Red-Nose pits, Blah Blah Blah. So i had a guy the other day look at my dog and he said it was a Colby pitbull. He said he knew this because my dogs skin has black spots all over it. Not the hair, the skin. So does anyone know for real? My dog is solid white with red ears and a red but and tail if that helps, but I would like to know.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

theyre arent different types of the american pit bull terrier.. there are different bloodlines.. and there isn't a way to tell this without a pedigree from a good kennel club.. and that guy is an idiot in my opinion lol.. do you have a pedigree for the dog?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## That guy (Jun 17, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> theyre arent different types of the american pit bull terrier.. there are different bloodlines.. and there isn't a way to tell this without a pedigree from a good kennel club.. and that guy is an idiot in my opinion lol.. do you have a pedigree for the dog?


Lol the guy isn't the smartest in the world, but he does have 2 pits so I figured he knew more than me. I may sound like an idiot also but what is a pedigree?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

That guy said:


> Lol the guy isn't the smartest in the world, but he does have 2 pits so I figured he knew more than me. I may sound like an idiot also but what is a pedigree?


a pedigree is like a family tree for your dog. When you bought the pup it should have come with registration papers for a kennel club


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

oh lord!help me!does your dog have a rednose,colby pits never have a rednose,not like theres a chance he is a colby bred dog either way.A pedigree is a list of the dogs ancestory that is required to have him registered,a pedigree is used to varify pure bred staus in the dog world,but that is not always the case,regardless that is what they are intended for.


----------



## That guy (Jun 17, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Sorry for wanting to learn about my dog. I'm a failure at life.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

That guy said:


> Sorry for wanting to learn about my dog. I'm a failure at life.


Everyone starts somewhere bro.. dont worry about it


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah all of us learn on here. Some are just more blunt about it, some make jokes, some will crack open a book and spill some knowledge and some will tell you first hand experience. Dont let one user discourage you...

My dog has spots on his skin... and he's nowhere near a colby!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Yeah all of us learn on here. Some are just more blunt about it, some make jokes, some will crack open a book and spill some knowledge and some will tell you first hand experience. Dont let one user discourage you...
> 
> My dog has spots on his skin... and he's nowhere near a colby!


jakes got spots 2 let me post this amazing byb colby ped
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [297782] :: SPENCE'S JAKE.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

That guy said:


> Sorry for wanting to learn about my dog. I'm a failure at life.


Im not laughing at you, Im laughing because that guy told you that and actually thinks he knows what he is talking about. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

ive actually had several people say that to me (that max is def a colby)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Colby is the dude who imported fighting dogs to america in the 1800- early 1900s where he refined them into the ultimate battle dogs and companions. He is the first guy to ever keep records of breedings and pups born. It is said that every American Pit Bull terrier today started as a Colby dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Without records of your dogs ancestory there is no way to tell what bloodline your dog comes from. Blue, red, nose, tiger striped, gator mouth are all slang words that someone uses to describe a dog they know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had a ton of people tell me or ask me if Helena is a Colby. Because she is black with white stockings and white head, and has a ton of pigmentation spots. White dogs will commonly have black spots, from the sun. 

And just because some average Joe Blow has a couple of Pit Bulls doesn't mean he knows anything. Unfortunately you don't have to pass an IQ test to own this breed, or a common sense test. 

By the way, my dog doesn't have papers, so there is no way to tell. But shes the best dog ever in my eyes.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers

That is the Colby family website, they are still being bred. But it's a "good luck" thing to get one of their yard. They don't breed often, and they are picky about who gets their pups. But check out their photo's.

Colby is ultimately my favorite bloodline.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

particular markings and color are not part of what the colby's breed for period. The only things you will NOT see in a colby dog is the coloration of blue and red. Colby dogs are bred for perfomance and temperament.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is true. But most of the Colby dogs I've seen tend to be brindle/white or black/white.

My friend claims every Pit Bull she owns is a Colby.. but she calls them "Coby" I saw one of her old fliers from way way back of one of her dogs that was stolen and he was a red brindle/red nose colored dog. And she had him as a "Red nose/Coby" pit. 

She also told me my puppy was a Colby because of the "black spots" also. She was into Pit Bulls first.. but I know way more than she does. I don't know everything, but I have a little education. Because I look it up in a book or a website that is legit, instead of believing everything that comes out of someones mouth. If they do tell me something, I go home and look it up.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao at your friend. I'm glad you took the gumption to learn a thing or two outside of those people who give you poor advice! Colby dogs can come in buckskin/fawn colors as well. You can never really tell if a dog is really colby without looking at a pedigree which is unfortunate that no one knows that Colby is a family last name not a type of dog!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers
> 
> That is the Colby family website, they are still being bred. But it's a "good luck" thing to get one of their yard. They don't breed often, and they are picky about who gets their pups. But check out their photo's.
> 
> Colby is ultimately my favorite bloodline.


so cool lookin at the old school pics compared to the new ones.....
i know theres no way to know the bloodline but ive also had self procalimed experts tell me i can get my dogs blood tested to find out what breed he is exactly (amstaff/apbt/somethin else)......is this accurate? If so im sure its hella expensive for pretty much useless information.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NEELA said:


> lmao at your friend. I'm glad you took the gumption to learn a thing or two outside of those people who give you poor advice! Colby dogs can come in buckskin/fawn colors as well. You can never really tell if a dog is really colby without looking at a pedigree which is unfortunate that no one knows that Colby is a family last name not a type of dog!


Yep, I have taught her a lot, I started learning a lot from the first pit bull forum I posted on when I got my dog. And then all the websites that I discovered. There is a wealth of information out there, you just got to look for it. I love to read and learn new things.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yep, I have taught her a lot, I started learning a lot from the first pit bull forum I posted on when I got my dog. And then all the websites that I discovered. There is a wealth of information out there, you just got to look for it. I love to read and learn new things.


don't believe everything you read especially from the internet....def a great resource once you weed out the bullpoop


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is true, but for the most part, I've learned a lot.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers
> 
> That is the Colby family website, they are still being bred. But it's a "good luck" thing to get one of their yard. They don't breed often, and they are picky about who gets their pups. But check out their photo's.
> 
> Colby is ultimately my favorite bloodline.


Some friends of mine from GA called them up and flew up a few weeks later and picked up a dog. $1200 and a plane ticket later they have a pure Colby bred dog. Wasnt very hard at all.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i think we scared the op away lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Some friends of mine from GA called them up and flew up a few weeks later and picked up a dog. $1200 and a plane ticket later they have a pure Colby bred dog. Wasnt very hard at all.


Really? Well was there was a contract involved on getting the puppy and a questionnaire as most reputable breeders do. But I haven't seen a current breeding on their site in a while.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

I like that if you trace an APBT ped back far enough there is almost always a Colby dog in there. I will have a pure Colby before I leave this earth. A Colby pure dog would be the only pit that I wouldn't question the large size of it.


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> jakes got spots 2 let me post this amazing byb colby ped
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [297782] :: SPENCE'S JAKE.


??? your dog got blue in him??? colby???


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

p1tbull said:


> ??? your dog got blue in him??? colby???


huh? lol i was being sarcastic when i posted that.. far from colby blood


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> huh? lol i was being sarcastic when i posted that.. far from colby blood


LOL, I was tracing the ped and thinking, "Huh, what the F?"


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oldskool Brent said:


> LOL, I was tracing the ped and thinking, "Huh, what the F?"


haha yea i was j.k lol


----------



## PoupethRatsabout (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm new to this pitbull forum and i don't know how to create my own post. I have a question if there is a bloodline called "Franco Pancho"? My friend who has a Red nose pitbull told me about this bloodline and said, "They're rare to find and a very strong bloodline,". Any help anyone?! please.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, any idiot that thinks that by looking at a dog he can tell you what kind it is is a moron or someone who really believes his own bullshit. Just cause someone owns more than one doesn't mean they know anything. There are people out there that have had dogs for years and still dont even know what kind of dog they have. It's not the first time nor will it be the last time. The only way to know of a dogs bloodline is through paperwork. Other than that it's impossible to tell. I had someone tell be the other day that they had a *REDNOSE BRINDLE BLUE PIT*! LOL go figure, anything to make there dog unique I guess.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Really? Well was there was a contract involved on getting the puppy and a questionnaire as most reputable breeders do. But I haven't seen a current breeding on their site in a while.


Not sure, never asked them. I was more interested in seeing the dog and looking over the pedigree. Very impressive.

You could probably just call them up like they did and see what they have coming up. I'm sure they really dont have to advertise much.


----------



## dalton7 (Jul 31, 2009)

what that guy told you is CRAP


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Without records of your dogs ancestory there is no way to tell what bloodline your dog comes from. Blue, red, nose, tiger striped, gator mouth are all slang words that someone uses to describe a dog they know absolutely nothing about.


:goodpost: You go girl!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

This reminds me of that teen who asked me if Tasha was a Pit Bull mix. 
I said, "yes she is." He said, "I could tell that." I asked, "how can you tell?" 
He said, "because of her color." I said, "her color?" He said, "yeah, purebred Pits are brown and white and yours is dark brown." :rofl::rofl:
I told him he better do a little more research. 

Talk about clueless! :hammer:


----------

